# Evolution doppelte Mails löschen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider hat bei mir Evolution (2.2 :Cool:  alle Mails seit heute doppelt. Gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit, wie unter kmail alle Dubletten zu löschen?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Jul 25, 2010 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> leider hat bei mir Evolution (2.2 alle Mails seit heute doppelt. Gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit, wie unter kmail alle Dubletten zu löschen?
> 
> G. R.

 

Hallo,

muß mal die Anfrage wieder nach oben schieben....da gibt es wohl ein Plugin http://people.gnome.org/~carlosg/stuff/evolution/

Wie installiert man so was am Besten unter gentoo?

G. Roland

----------

